# MyHalloween: iPhone App for your Halloween Party Invitations



## gabrevetti (Oct 4, 2012)

*AppleStore "myHalloween" for your party invitations!:
*
http://itunes.apple.com/it/app/myhalloween/id564525808?mt=8

*myHalloween is the application you can use to gift your photos, in a blink of an eye, with a feeling of magic and to create party invitations or to compose metaphorical love declarations (whether whished or disillusioned), sharing your complete work fastly on Facebook.*


----------



## gabrevetti (Oct 4, 2012)

*iTunes Store "myHalloween":
*
Download it for free, only for TODAY!
MyHalloween - Free For Today - iTunes Store

Maybe you don’t know this, but you’ve been gifted with the most powerful magical power: _your imagination_!
*myHalloween is the application you can use to gift your photos, in a blink of an eye, with a feeling of magic and to create party invitations or to compose metaphorical love declarations (whether whished or disillusioned), sharing your complete work fastly on Facebook.*


----------

